# Alignment specs?



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

Anyone have the alignment specs? I want to check mine before and after I do the coilover install this weekend. A copy of an alignment printout from a dealer is perfect. I was a former alignment tech and like to keep track of the changes a height adjustment makes.


----------



## lgbalfa (Nov 18, 2018)

Do you think an alignment is necessary after this recall?

Thanks


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

It's not the spring recall. It's a coilover with a 1-2" drop. I've only driven this on the highway at any speed (about 75mph) for about 30-40 miles and it feels like it does not have enough toe in. With the custom suspension on my Passat, it was a tank on the highway and one of the better handling wagons out there. I want the slightly heavier Tiquan to feel the same. I want it comfortable but with great handling.


----------



## LennyNero (Aug 25, 2018)

PZ said:


> Anyone have the alignment specs? I want to check mine before and after I do the coilover install this weekend. A copy of an alignment printout from a dealer is perfect. I was a former alignment tech and like to keep track of the changes a height adjustment makes.


Link to PDF of 2018 service manual Axle Alignment specs.

Hope you find this useful.

-Edit. wrong link... corrected now.


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

Yes, that is great. Thanks.


----------

